# Wood Elf Standard Bearer



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Here are a couple of pics of another model I am working on currently. Again, something completely different from my usual forte. Very much wip but thoughts and suggestions are always appreciated.


----------



## ghazghkull-killyork (Jun 15, 2008)

um well as always its hard to crtisize your work wraith,
however atm the skin isnt all that smooth so i think some blending is in order,
and the cloak/ fabric is a little to pastely for my tastes but thats just a preference!
looking good so far and looking foward to seeing more of the model as you paint it


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Looking good so far... k:

Just a quick question... What "season" is she in? Spring or summer? That might dictate which way you want to shade her cloak/skin... Seems Wood Elves work well when "themed" for a time of the year...


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Ghaz: I still have some work to do on the cloak. Not to mention, the pics came out a tad bright I think.

Deneris: not going for any season in particular, just an Elvish feel to the model.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

:scratchhead: I'm a little confused..., are you starting yet _another_ army or are you just bored out of your skull?:dunno:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Chest of Colours mini exchange model. Got a bit more done now.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Are you going with very earthy colours with the whole model? the green looks really nice and the flesh is nice too. I struggle with greens especialy multiple greens on 1 figure such as elves.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Munky: yeah pretty much trying to keep it to the earthy looking colours. Wouldn't look right otherwise to be honest.

Here is the latest wip stage. Most is done beyond a few details and the banner itself.


----------



## ReaperOfHeresy (Jun 8, 2008)

It looks very good can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Franko1111 (Jun 25, 2008)

whats going on tha banner?


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

I can't see your pictures on FireFox..., I have to open up explorer to take a peek. 

Anyway, the figure is looking good so far. What are you planning for the banner?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

The banner is going to be a deep red with a variation of this image on it.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice! Looking forward to see it completed.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Pretty much done now. Base needs finishing and a couple minor touch ups to do (like the spot on the leaf). This is it however.


----------



## Crimson_Chin (Feb 20, 2009)

gorgeous. It's such a pretty model it makes me want to buy some wood elves and start with them.

Your fantastic painting is hurting my wallet indirectly. Resist ... urges ...


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

9 tenths of this model look fantastic - but the banner has no depth - it looks utterly flat as it doesnt appear there is any shading.

Its a shame because it really detracts from the rest of a stunning model.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Maidel said:


> 9 tenths of this model look fantastic - but the banner has no depth - it looks utterly flat as it doesnt appear there is any shading.
> 
> Its a shame because it really detracts from the rest of a stunning model.


I hate to say this but I agree with Maidel on this. The freehand is spot on for what you wanted but there is no shading or highlights on the banner and nothing in the freehand to contrast the rose and make it pop. The figure is outstanding but I think a little extra effort on the banner will set this apart as one of your best!:victory:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

What would you suggest for that then?


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

how about a few light glazes over the areas where the light is falling on the banner. You can clearly see it on the last pic you have of the back of the figure. It might blend the art work in and you'll have to touch that up a bit, but you'll get some highlights going! The hair looks a tad flat to me too, but I'm wondering if the pics aren't doing this figure justice?


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

The Wraithlord said:


> What would you suggest for that then?



Well..., to start you could put shadows and highlights on the banner itself. Then, for the freehand you could use grays & whites to shade and highlight the tribal art. Finally, use badab black as a shadow under the tribal to give it a little depth. Just a few ideas to think about. As I said I love what you did with this figure and to answer Hours;



> but I'm wondering if the pics aren't doing this figure justice?


..., no, they are not. I saw this the other day in person and I was very impressed.:victory:


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

The Wraithlord said:


> What would you suggest for that then?


It just needs to be highlighted and shaded as you would do a large flat surface - its got natural bends and furls in it so they need to be dark and light as you would expect. Just looking at the photo shows it has natural high and low points - they just need to be accentuated.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Well here is the finished model. I am not totally satisfied with the banner itself but I am not redoing it yet again. Good learning experience for freehand at least.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

The banner looks alot better now. It fits with the model, gratz. :wink:


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

I hate to do this to you.... but I think the colour change is too stark on the banner - much better than before tho


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Looks much better!k: You'll have to tell us how the exchange goes and what Ladyeyes thinks of it. Great work Wraith:victory:


----------



## Franko1111 (Jun 25, 2008)

very very nice, but the two colours are a bit diffrent from each other, but we both know i,m cluching at straws to find something wrong with it good workk:


----------

